# FS: 260 & 80 gallon acrylic tanks 1 FX5 filter



## discuseyes (Apr 29, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2242869221/?notif_t=group_activity
260 is with stand. 80g acrylic no stand. Call 604 442 1903

260g for $500 
80g for $150
FX5 filter for $200

80g GONE!!
260g GONE!!
FX5 filter GONE!!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Could you please post a price for the 260 80 and the fx5. And a photo always helps sell tanks...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

please list price as per classified rules...


----------



## discuseyes (Apr 29, 2011)

discuseyes said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/2242869221/?notif_t=group_activity
> 260 is with stand. 80g acrylic no stand. Call 604 442 1903
> 
> 260g for $500
> ...


The link above is the best i could do for the pictures on the fish tanks and filter. hope it helps! Thanx again for everyones patience!


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

facebook? whats facebook? can'y access pictures.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

It is a social networking site...

Here yah go


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what are the dimensions on the 260?


----------



## Fishmaniac (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi there can I get the filter?And I'm intrested in the big tank aswell I can come out on the weekend where about do you live in Vancouver


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Interested in the dimensions on the tanks, especially the 260...is it a 7' long tank? Also v. interested in the 80g! Any scratches or cracks in either tank?

thanks!

Elle


----------



## discuseyes (Apr 29, 2011)

7x2x2 are the dimensions for the 260g.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

you have a PM.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

discuseyes said:


> 7x2x2 are the dimensions for the 260g.


are you sure it is 260g? i have a 265g and my dimensions are 84"x24"x31.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I think 7 X 2 X 2 is close to 200 Gallons


----------



## misdem (Jul 30, 2011)

djamm said:


> I think 7 X 2 X 2 is close to 200 Gallons


28 cubic feet (7x2x2) is approx. 209.5 gallons to be exact.


----------



## discuseyes (Apr 29, 2011)

80G going for BEST OFFER!!!


----------



## Audrey (Apr 2, 2011)

Yea its the measurements to your average 210 Geothermal Aquaculture Research Foundation you can input dimensions does the gallons and shows you DIY steps bump it


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

is the 80 still around ??


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

i tried to contact you regarding the large tank! If it is still available, I am intersted and please actually pick up the phone and dial...Not very good at texting!!!!


----------

